# How to sell soap- a youtube video



## dagmar88 (Aug 1, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj29qmLnBiE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj29qmLnBiE[/ame]

I just love this one; it's about marketing...


----------



## heyjude (Aug 1, 2009)

Very creative and true!    

Jude


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 1, 2009)

Cute!! I liked it.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Aug 1, 2009)

......aaaaaaand just like that...a gazillion soapers will watch their video....

  

Fabulous.


----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2009)

That is exactly how I got started selling and continue to sell   

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a great video , that is how I am starting my business , it is working too  :shock: 

Hasn't WOM always been the best advertising around?

Kitn


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a big smile on my face the whole time I was watching.  Too cute.


----------



## Bukawww (Jun 26, 2010)

BUmping this for newbs...this video was VERY entertaining/adorable and so true


----------



## Stakie (Aug 3, 2010)

I have to say I really liked this video. However, I will probably STILL be walking door to door.

Plus side to that... I am getting excessive.


----------

